# Excision of calcification from Triceps tendon



## Jody Mortensen (May 31, 2011)

Does anyone know what CPT represents excising a calfication from the triceps tendon where it inserts into the olecranon process?  The olecranon bursa was also excised.  The op report states "the bursa tissue was excised and there was a calcified area over the olecranon process from the calcific tendinitis in the triceps region.  I gently split the triceps slightly & then elevated the triceps off the calcific region & then removed that fragment, several sutures were placed to secure the triceps firmly."  Any help/direction would be greatley appreciated.  Thank you in advance Jody


----------



## preserene (May 31, 2011)

"Where it inserts into the olecranon process" it is ossification ,callus formation or calcification, when it involves the olecranon process or at the insertion point , they all belong to the same family or group of description. 
I would go for  the pathology/lesion at the olecranon process- excision or cerettage of bone cyst or benign tumor ( or any benign mass/cyst/ even calcification can be merited to a benign mass category at this context) of olecranon process- *24120*.
HE DID AN EXCISION OF OLECRANON BURSA -SO WOULD REPORT *24105* TOO.


----------

